# New *Help Change Walmart Pickup Policy



## Sweetlyss

As I am sure most drivers have noticed, the Walmart pick-ups are worth it (yes, even carrying the twenty-four packs of water up flights of stairs).

However, the associate at one Walmart denied me the right to take a $22 grocery order because I had my 5-year-old son with me. They said it was Walmart policy with Postmates and is still in effect with Uber. I heard the same from another Walmart, and they explained a vehicle accident occurred during delivery while a child was in the car. Walmart can avoid liability by barring parents from having their child in the car.

The accident is unfortunate. In my perspective, many situations are dangerous for our children, and we accept those situations as a part of life. The internet, playing at a park, taking a field trip, driving two miles away from home is dangerous. On the other hand, ripping the opportunity to provide for our families is the wrong answer.

When I compare; driving/waiting and transporting food deliveries versus picking up from Walmart along with the pay I earn for each, I am driving less picking up Walmart groceries, and have more money in my wallet.

This policy needs to go!

I have driven for a few years, with a child in the car. I have never had a complaint.
Walmart took a $22 opportunity from me. I thought about all the other parent-with-child drivers who will lose the same.

I called Walmart.

The Customer Service line is unaware that Uber works with Walmart and does not have an Uber policy handbook readily available and insisted the policy came from Uber. 
I called Uber and offered my situation, and I was transferred three times before I hung up.
I emailed Walmart Customer Service, and I have found a Corporate number I plan on calling tomorrow at 8 am.



Here is the information I have found; if you find yourself in the same situation or have time, offer your feedback.

Walmart Corporate Number

479-273-4000

Walmart Customer Service Number

1-800-925-6278

Walmart Customer Service Email

Store & Corporate Feedback

(Select _Walmart Policies_ under Company Feedback and Questions)


----------



## radikia

So what you're saying is that you leave your child unattended in the car when you're carrying those cases of bottled water up the stairs ? or are you using child labor to carry the cases of bottled water up several flights of stairs ?


----------



## SHalester

5-12 is quite a range of ages. Near the top end, no problem assuming they agree to be in the car.

The bottom end: 1-800-child-abuse


----------



## Sweetlyss

radikia said:


> So what you're saying is that you leave your child unattended in the car when you're carrying those cases of bottled water up the stairs ? or are you using child labor to carry the cases of bottled water up several flights of stairs ?


I am saying my child can walk with me as I do the heavy lifting. He can stretch his legs and race me up the stairs. He can watch how hard his mother works to take care of him. 
And Sir, if my son ever offers to help me, I do not believe a crime has happened; in fact, I think I have done well and taught him responsibility, and in return, he would offer an act of kindness.

There are bad apples, but nothing I stated would even suggest I made my son do my job, and this certifies you are not an insightful person, and you enjoy the drama.
Unless your response is helpful and unaccusing, I will not reply further.


----------



## Sweetlyss

SHalester said:


> 5-12 is quite a range of ages. Near the top end, no problem assuming they agree to be in the car.
> 
> The bottom end: 1-800-child-abuse


My son was born on the last day of the year, so he will start his kindergarten education this year.
I deny child abuse for many reasons, but these are hopefully simple enough to paint a picture.

We play his music on the radio.
He chooses lunch, and we eat out of the car, at a park or playground.
We practice ABCs and Numbers or play youtube audio stories.
And we have the best time together under my (mom's) supervision as opposed to leaving him with a stranger.


----------



## SHalester

Sweetlyss said:


> My son was born on the last day of the year to get his kindergarten education this year.


so he's 5? And you never leave him in the car, ever while online? If you have left him in the car, even once, then mom of the year award is not coming. 

You can justify it all you want, but clearly a child that age is never left in a car for any reason, ever. 

I'll leave to others if you take him out of the car each time on a delivery, if that is as wrong as bringing him in the first place. I guess the good news 1st grade should be full time so you can do deliveries while he's in school, no problem.


----------



## Sweetlyss

SHalester said:


> so he's 5? And you never leave him in the car, ever while online? If you have left him in the car, even once, then mom of the year award is not coming.
> 
> You can justify it all you want, but clearly a child that age is never left in a car for any reason, ever.
> 
> I'll leave to others if you take him out of the car each time on a delivery, if that is as wrong as bringing him in the first place. I guess the good news 1st grade should be full time so you can do deliveries while he's in school, no problem.


I do not have to justify, because I agree. 
I have never left my son to pick up the food.
I never leave my son to deliver the food to any home above the ground floor or around the corner.
It is not child abuse if I parked in front of the driveway and can see my car from the door.

I do not know why it is so easy to discount a mother trying to provide for her child, even a stranger, so quickly.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Sweetlyss said:


> As I am sure most drivers have noticed, the Walmart pick-ups are worth it


Good to know. Come back in a month and tell us how that's working out for you.


----------



## SHalester

Sweetlyss said:


> It is not child abuse if I parked in front of the driveway and can see my car from the door.


we haven't even got to what happens on hot days? I haven't asked because I don't want to know your answer is to leave the car running while your child is in the car. 

You ask other parents if what you are doing is reasonable; and not other gig workers. You won't be happy with the responses. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Good to know. Come back in a month and tell us how you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Elwes Laughing GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
> 
> 
> Discover & share this Laughing GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giphy.com


More can be done if others show their support. If no one speaks up, nothing will change.
I will do what I can. Thank you for observing.


----------



## Sweetlyss

SHalester said:


> we haven't even got to what happens on hot days? I haven't asked because I don't want to know your answer is to leave the car running while your child is in the car.
> 
> You ask other parents if what you are doing is reasonable; and not other gig workers. You won't be happy with the responses.
> 
> Nuff said.


Air Conditioning on & less than one minute away from the car is dropping off mail in the mailbox, going to the ATM, or getting gas. 
Maybe you need to talk to the mothers who drew the short stick. Perhaps it is not the privileged views that need to smother the opinions of the parents trying to make it.
I am in school full-time. I am trying to make a life for my family.
And One minute away from the car, placing food on the doorstep will not harm my son.


----------



## Sweetlyss

It is apparent I am at the bottom of the mud puddle here; I hope I can see where this goes when we are talking in a lake.

A responsible parent who monitors their child's sugar intake, who gauges activities during the week, knows the summer programs available, may not live in a modest family home in the 200,000 or more; they may live in a trailer and drive for Uber East.

The affordability of childcare is not an option for many, including myself.

And I can either accept the _handouts_ or trust myself and dig deep and work for our income. The _handout_ only is an option if one wants to stay in the same place they are in because when you try to make it out, at the bridge crossing over, when you still need help getting to land: that is when the handout gets taken away. 

Please let me assure you my child is safe. 
Please let me assure you I have limits, no child under age five, no child who is sick.

There is no exception to leaving an unattended child in the car. 

We have all been taught this: 

Working means absent-minded of our family.

But this is why we work.

It is essential to see how much an opportunity this is.
I can not stress how much I am willing to prove Uber Eats Parent-With Child can work responsibly, safely, and proudly.


----------



## Beninmankato

Doordash has the same policy with Walmart. My answer would be to avoid those requests. Hopefully there are other opportunities in your area for making similar money. Unlike you I have no tolerance for Walmart deliveries anyway, They tend to be so disorganized and turn into a lot of waiting around for me. I don't foresee them changing their policy on this one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Sweetlyss said:


> It is apparent I am at the bottom of the mud puddle here; I hope I can see where this goes when we are talking in a lake.
> 
> A responsible parent who monitors their child's sugar intake, who gauges activities during the week, knows the summer programs available, may not live in a modest family home in the 200,000 or more; they may live in a trailer and drive for Uber East.
> 
> The affordability of childcare is not an option for many, including myself.
> 
> And I can either accept the _handouts_ or trust myself and dig deep and work for our income. The _handout_ only is an option if one wants to stay in the same place they are in because when you try to make it out, at the bridge crossing over, when you still need help getting to land: that is when the handout gets taken away.
> 
> Please let me assure you my child is safe.
> Please let me assure you I have limits, no child under age five, no child who is sick.
> 
> There is no exception to leaving an unattended child in the car.
> 
> We have all been taught this:
> 
> Working means absent-minded of our family.
> 
> But this is why we work.
> 
> It is essential to see how much an opportunity this is.
> I can not stress how much I am willing to prove Uber Eats Parent-With Child can work responsibly, safely, and proudly.



You do seem to be experiencing a bit of "new person hazing" here. Please allow me to apologize for the group and welcome you to uberpeople.net.

You do what you need to do to provide for your kid. I believe you're setting a good example for him. 

It is unlikely that any of these companies will budge an inch on this topic due to insurance and public relations issues.


----------



## Trafficat

I guess just skip Walmarts. Walmart is a garbage store all around. I already dodge them on doordash and I have no kids.


----------



## Trafficat

Sweetlyss said:


> And One minute away from the car, placing food on the doorstep will not harm my son.


Just make sure to take your keys with you so no one can jack your car if you srep out for 1 minute.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Beninmankato said:


> Doordash has the same policy with Walmart. My answer would be to avoid those requests. Hopefully there are other opportunities in your area for making similar money. Unlike you I have no tolerance for Walmart deliveries anyway, They tend to be so disorganized and turn into a lot of waiting around for me. I don't foresee them changing their policy on this one.


Oh, I will do this during the summer season, I must.
I do hope not accepting the orders from Walmart will not affect my rating or cause Uber Eats to devalue my work ethic. Plus, in the background, I know I am "not allowed" something because of my position in society. Or at least what life forces me to do at this time. 
Thank you for adding to the conversation.


----------



## Sweetlyss

SpinalCabbage said:


> You do seem to be experiencing a bit of "new person hazing" here. Please allow me to apologize for the group and welcome you to uberpeople.net.
> 
> You do what you need to do to provide for your kid. I believe you're setting a good example for him.
> 
> It is unlikely that any of these companies will budge an inch on this topic due to insurance and public relations issues.


I will try my best to weed through the hazing and develop an educated opinion on policy change.
I am in my second year of college, and I am learning what to say and how to say it every day. I seriously believe what I have said about this policy. I know I can not change it on my own, but I am willing to talk it out with everyone willing to listen, and I am eager to learn perspective.
At the moment, I come from a place where everything is a struggle, and earning an income with young children is a struggle for almost everyone. 

Changing the policy may take the time I do not have but may help others.


----------



## Beninmankato

Sweetlyss said:


> Oh, I will do this during the summer season, I must.
> I do hope not accepting the orders from Walmart will not affect my rating or cause Uber Eats to devalue my work ethic. Plus, in the background, I know I am "not allowed" something because of my position in society. Or at least what life forces me to do at this time.
> Thank you for adding to the conversation.


Uber Eats doesn't require a minimum acceptance rate. You are free to reject any orders that don't work for you. If you are not signed up for Doordash yet I would do that. DD is way busier in most markets as of now. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Trafficat said:


> Just make sure to take your keys with you so no one can jack your car if you step out for 1 minute.


Well, my car will not say on, without keys so something which can happen in every neighborhood on earth is a possibility, but my child is five and does know how to lock and unlock a door.


----------



## reg barclay

Sweetlyss said:


> I do hope not accepting the orders from Walmart will not affect my rating or cause Uber Eats to devalue my work ethic.


As another poster said, your acceptance rate doesn't matter. As for Uber valuing your work ethic or not, Uber couldn't care less about that, drivers are an algorithm to them. Take the deliveries you deem profitable enough and reject the rest. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Beninmankato said:


> Uber Eats doesn't require a minimum acceptance rate. You are free to reject any orders that don't work for you. If you are not signed up for Doordash yet I would do that. DD is way busier in most markets as of now. Best of luck to you and your family.


Thank you, I have not looked into DD but I will in the morning. At least until school is available for my son. I do, however, think Uber with Walmart pickups, are going to be very profitable for the drivers.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Trafficat said:


> I guess just skip Walmarts. Walmart is a garbage store all around. I already dodge them on doordash and I have no kids.


See, this is new for me; I mean with only using Uber East. Walmart deliveries are highly profitable. With a few deliveries, I can be home way sooner because I can make my daily goal quickly.
I am not suggesting denying food deliveries; I am only presenting a fact: 
If I have made five food deliveries averaging $8 to $12 and I have to reject a Walmart delivery for $20, I am on the road longer with a child in the car. There is a goal, not a max out of time (no one should go near 12-14 with a child in a car).

I am speaking on the timeline of 8 hours at the most with a child, and knowing they need breaks is all a part of being a good parent.
I am a good parent.
Perfect, NO!
But I am trying, and I want to help show some responsible parents need these opportunities.


----------



## Sweetlyss

reg barclay said:


> As another poster said, your acceptance rate doesn't matter. As for Uber valuing your work ethic or not, Uber couldn't care less about that, drivers are an algorithm to them. Take the deliveries you deem profitable enough and reject the rest. Best of luck with everything.


So aside from my initial dilemma, I can refuse the 19-minute delivery that projects an earning of $5. 
I would really love to reject that. 
I usually have to make a u-turn in Flordia traffic.


----------



## Seamus

I see moms doing food delivery with young kids in the car. I would never judge anyone that is doing what they need to do in order to provide. Many on this forum (especially men) are clueless of the struggle. Most who judge so harshly have never been in the position of being the primary care giver AND needing to struggle to pay rent.

Just make sure you take all appropriate safety measures.


----------



## Beninmankato

Sweetlyss said:


> So aside from my initial dilemma, I can refuse the 19-minute delivery that projects an earning of $5.
> I would really love to reject that.
> I usually have to make a u-turn in Flordia traffic.


This is what I would do. Stay at home with the app on. Take only strong profitable orders and reject all others. Load your kid in the car do the job and head for home. If you get another good one on the way home take it, otherwise get home and wait for the next great offer. You will spend less time in the car, make more money per mile and get more accomplished at home.


----------



## Sweetlyss

Seamus said:


> I see moms doing food delivery with young kids in the car. I would never judge anyone that is doing what they need to do in order to provide. Many on this forum (especially men) are clueless of the struggle. Most who judge so harshly have never been in the position of being the primary care giver AND needing to struggle to pay rent.
> 
> Just make sure you take all appropriate safety measures.


Of course, I am asking for help for parents who are responsible. Should we assume the majority are negligent, assigning a guilty plea to everyone versus applying a teachable and accountable platform?
There should be guidelines available for very young parents who may not understand precisely why precautions are placed due to the presence of a child at work and acknowledging their time in the car. 
But as much as there is a worry, we (community, nation) can change the policy.
Changing the policy teaches those who may not know, encourages employment, and helps those earn for themself. Obtaining income by oneself creates a way more positive self-presence than excepting anything for free.


----------



## Trafficat

Sweetlyss said:


> Well, my car will not say on, without keys so something which can happen in every neighborhood on earth is a possibility, but my child is five and does know how to lock and unlock a door.


I always turn the car off and take the keys with me on every delivery. I turn it off even when I am driving for Uber passengers to load the trunk. When I leave the car, it is off and the keys go with me. Not worth the risk of someone taking your car.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

Sweetlyss said:


> As I am sure most drivers have noticed, the Walmart pick-ups are worth it (yes, even carrying the twenty-four packs of water up flights of stairs).
> 
> However, the associate at one Walmart denied me the right to take a $22 grocery order because I had my 5-year-old son with me. They said it was Walmart policy with Postmates and is still in effect with Uber. I heard the same from another Walmart, and they explained a vehicle accident occurred during delivery while a child was in the car. Walmart can avoid liability by barring parents from having their child in the car.
> 
> The accident is unfortunate. In my perspective, many situations are dangerous for our children, and we accept those situations as a part of life. The internet, playing at a park, taking a field trip, driving two miles away from home is dangerous. On the other hand, ripping the opportunity to provide for our families is the wrong answer.
> 
> When I compare; driving/waiting and transporting food deliveries versus picking up from Walmart along with the pay I earn for each, I am driving less picking up Walmart groceries, and have more money in my wallet.
> 
> This policy needs to go!
> 
> I have driven for a few years, with a child in the car. I have never had a complaint.
> Walmart took a $22 opportunity from me. I thought about all the other parent-with-child drivers who will lose the same.
> 
> I called Walmart.
> 
> The Customer Service line is unaware that Uber works with Walmart and does not have an Uber policy handbook readily available and insisted the policy came from Uber.
> I called Uber and offered my situation, and I was transferred three times before I hung up.
> I emailed Walmart Customer Service, and I have found a Corporate number I plan on calling tomorrow at 8 am.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the information I have found; if you find yourself in the same situation or have time, offer your feedback.
> 
> Walmart Corporate Number
> 
> 479-273-4000
> 
> Walmart Customer Service Number
> 
> 1-800-925-6278
> 
> Walmart Customer Service Email
> 
> Store & Corporate Feedback
> 
> (Select _Walmart Policies_ under Company Feedback and Questions)


Having your child with you is just wrong on several levels. I would bet that any company would ban you from having a child with you while representing their company and you have most likely been violating the TOS all along. The reason of liability is a very legitimate reason. There is also the fact that it is extremely unprofessional. Then there is also the fact that you deprive your child the ability to enjoy being a kid.


----------



## Trafficat

Jst1dreamr said:


> Having your child with you is just wrong on several levels. I would bet that any company would ban you from having a child with you while representing their company and you have most likely been violating the TOS all along. The reason of liability is a very legitimate reason. There is also the fact that it is extremely unprofessional. Then there is also the fact that you deprive your child the ability to enjoy being a kid.


I don't know about the liability aspect of it, but I don't think it is unprofessional for food delivery. How exactly can one afford a babysitter on UberEats pay anyway? UberEats is not a professional job, and it does not include the pay of a professional.

What does it even mean to deprive a child of being a kid? I always hated being at the babysitters house when I was a kid.


----------



## NicFit

Your a terrible parent and what’s wrong with you? That kid is too young to leave in the car while your on a delivery. On top of that I agree with Walmart, they are paying the insurance and they shouldn’t have to cover some random other people in the car. I think child services should take your kid and throw you in jail. What happens when you get a delivery to a bad neighbor hood and some crack head does something bad while your doing a delivery. I mean seriously you have to be so naive to think a 5 year old could be left in the car alone, plus the risk of constant travel. Since your a pathetic parent I’m sure your driving skills are the same. You will end up in an accident within a year and that kid will be a victim of your poor parenting choices. Do the right thing and find something else to do beside put your kid at risk trying to earn a few extra pennies


----------



## Jst1dreamr

Trafficat said:


> How exactly can one afford a babysitter on UberEats pay anyway? UberEats is not a professional job, and it does not include the pay of a professional.


An attitude like yours is why people think so low of this type of worker. Your statement shows a total lack of pride in yourself so think about how that is viewed by others. A profession is an activity that you are paid to perform, the fact that the pay is so low is not a factor in it being a profession, only in it being a profession that attracts more people with little or no other qualifications.



Trafficat said:


> What does it even mean to deprive a child of being a kid? I always hated being at the babysitters house when I was a kid.


Being a kid is getting to go outside a play with friends and play sports and just have fun even if it is in the care of a babysitter. It is sad that you don't understand that but that is another self image issue.


----------



## Trafficat

> Being a kid is getting to go outside a play with friends and play sports and just have fun even if it is in the care of a babysitter. It is sad that you don't understand that but that is another self image issue.


The kid can still do those things when Mom isn't working. I presume she doesn't work forever each day.

Mom can probably also do things with her kid to bond during this time, and probably kid can also be kept occupied with videogames or watching content on something like an IPad?

When I was at the baby sitters, it was mostly watching TV anyways and fighting with any other kids there over what channel to watch.


----------



## Trafficat

Jst1dreamr said:


> An attitude like yours is why people think so low of this type of worker. Your statement shows a total lack of pride in yourself so think about how that is viewed by others. A profession is an activity that you are paid to perform, the fact that the pay is so low is not a factor in it being a profession, only in it being a profession that attracts more people with little or no other qualifications.


Certain jobs have the expectation of a suit and tie and not having your kid with you, like being a lawyer in a courthouse. I just don't think it is comparable. WIth UberEATS you interact with each customer for maybe 20 seconds at most, if at all. Most are "leave at door". I can imagine a child wailing in court might be... um... a distraction. But how does it affect your job as a food delivery driver? How does it affect customer experience? It does not.

It reminds me of the other thread where people were complaining about a driver that had a dog in his car because a hair _might_ get on a bag. Is this the same concern? That maybe the kid will touch something with grubby kid hands?


----------



## Gastar58

I am sorry my friend you are dead wrong Walmart has a right to determine the policy as they deem necessary. Now personally I don’t care what you do but you do not think you think you’re taking care of your child by bringing him along on delivery you are dead wrong it only takes a little bit of time less than a minute for something to go wrong. You are being inconsiderate of the child if you want to work find a babysitter. You cannot justify yourself by saying you are financially taking care of the kid when you are not taking care of the child if anybody from Department of Child and family services sees you doing this your child will be taken away from you. It is child neglect even children above 16 years old go missing every year think do you watch your child end up the same. Anyway good luck think about what you’re doing and seriously think not just the money


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Gastar58 said:


> I am sorry my friend you are dead wrong Walmart has a right to determine the policy as they deem necessary. Now personally I don’t care what you do but you do not think you think you’re taking care of your child by bringing him along on delivery you are dead wrong it only takes a little bit of time less than a minute for something to go wrong. You are being inconsiderate of the child if you want to work find a babysitter. You cannot justify yourself by saying you are financially taking care of the kid when you are not taking care of the child if anybody from Department of Child and family services sees you doing this your child will be taken away from you. It is child neglect even children above 16 years old go missing every year think do you watch your child end up the same. Anyway good luck think about what you’re doing and seriously think not just the money


Hi! Welcome to the Forum.

(Nevermind, I was looking at a different date) 😁


----------



## Seamus

Gastar58 said:


> I am sorry my friend you are dead wrong Walmart has a right to determine the policy as they deem necessary. Now personally I don’t care what you do but you do not think you think you’re taking care of your child by bringing him along on delivery you are dead wrong it only takes a little bit of time less than a minute for something to go wrong. You are being inconsiderate of the child if you want to work find a babysitter. You cannot justify yourself by saying you are financially taking care of the kid when you are not taking care of the child if anybody from Department of Child and family services sees you doing this your child will be taken away from you. It is child neglect even children above 16 years old go missing every year think do you watch your child end up the same. Anyway good luck think about what you’re doing and seriously think not just the money


Welcome to the forum! You seem to be very judgmental and a know it all. That means you will fit in great here!


----------



## ColonyMark

Walmart pickups have never been worth it for me. The few times I did, there were alway long waits and the customers very rarely tipped. I’m in my 50s so I don’t want to risk injuries trying to carry bottled water up narrow apartment stairs.

As far as Walmart’s policy, most large companies are constantly worried about lawsuits. So they have to protect themselves.


----------



## The Jax

Sweetlyss said:


> However, the associate at one Walmart denied me the right to take a $22 grocery order because I had my 5-year-old son with me. They said it was Walmart policy with Postmates and is still in effect with Uber.


Sounds good to me. I think you fail to realize the word "professionalism". I really do seriously mean this in the nicest way possible. This is not an attack or debate. Just my own prospective to share.

Besides being a delivery driver, I am also a consultant. I manage businesses for franchisees and owners. Now while I clearly understand the difference between an independent contractor and an employee, for just reasonable professionalism standards, this should apply to both.

As an employer, any parent who brings their kid to work without any notice (just does what they want to do) gets sent home. That is when I am running things. Now.... if there is a hardship and the employee brings this up to me on a day other than the surprise my daughter/son is here today, I am happy to sit down and discuss with them why this is happening and how can we help. I have allowed an employee to bring their young child to work under temporary circumstances if we developed a plan where we can help them. Such as, give them more hours. Maybe take some money out of petty cash (with the owner's authorization) and have it go directly towards a child care facility of his/her choice temporarily. Not hand it to the employee. If unfortunately, there is no short term solution, I will tell them I am happy to help them but they need to find another job where they can fix this issue. Yes, I have let people go who continue to bring their child to work without authorization.

I had an employee I had to let go because we did everything to help them, including we paid another employee to help her get to work because her car broke. We developed a plan where we could help her get to work and also bring the child into work for a short time until she could get her car fixed and figure out the child care situation. I worked with a local shop and got her a reduced rate for the car repair and we paid to have her car towed over there to have it fixed. Car got fixed then we paid for two weeks of child care for her. WE DID NOT HAVE TO DO THAT. The two weeks ended. Now she had a car to get too and from work and everything should be good. Nope! A customer comes in to report that there is a toddler sitting outside in a hot car. I go to investigate and there is the child in her car (the toddler was allowed inside when we allowed the employee to have her here). I immediately confront the employee where I told her we did everything we could to help her and she needs to fix this problem. I then sent her home. Next day, brings the child in again. Then I terminated her. I am compassionate about people's problems and happy to help but this is a workplace and needs to be treated as such.

That is my prospective as an employer. Here is my prospective as a driver. The clothes I wear for delivering are clean and presentable. Polo and khakis. Khakis are ironed. I am clean shaven. Car is clean. Always have restaurant grade delivery bags in my car for food deliveries. So with that said, it bothers me when I see other drivers dressed in casual clothes (for women in particular, bum around tshirt and leggings) or even pajamas and sleepwear. Yes, I see women all the time delivering who are wearing pajama pants. No self esteem or they just don't care.

THE POINT IS, how you conduct yourself as a driver reflects on how other merchants and customers perceive us. So driving around with your boyfriend or family member or child in the car is also unprofessional and makes other drivers look bad. Merchants and customers (and me) do not care about your life situations. Merchants want you to pick up their food (or grocery orders) and deliver them not looking like a welfare case (clothes, child in tow, beat up car). Customers do not want you showing up to their house with food (or groceries) looking like it is laundry day and you just came from the laundromat with your child.

Yes I understand, we all have hard times and we all work through them. I am not trying to make you think you are less of a person for bringing your child. I am just saying this is the customer's expectation and the merchant's expectation. When you present yourself unprofessionally, it then becomes MY PROBLEM because then a customer may tip ME less or not at all because of past experiences and have lowered their expectations of what a delivery driver is. Goes the same for drivers who steal orders. It also becomes my problem when I go to pick up and the employees automatically treat me different the minute I tell them delivery pickup because of their past experiences with unprofessional drivers.

So yea, this is my honest opinion on the matter. If bringing your child on deliveries in a very temporary thing because you have some life issues you are working out, I truly hope you can work those out in the short term and leave the child somewhere safe when you are working and not bring them to work. If, on the other hand, you see no problem with bringing your child with you on deliveries, I think you need to find another gig and I honestly would have no sympathy for you if and when you get deactivated. Again, I mean that in the nicest way possible. Yes, you are an independent contractor and it is your car but you are not being professional when you bring a child or anyone else to work with you and that just is what it is. Thanks.


----------



## nissa7332

Sweetlyss said:


> It is apparent I am at the bottom of the mud puddle here; I hope I can see where this goes when we are talking in a lake.
> 
> A responsible parent who monitors their child's sugar intake, who gauges activities during the week, knows the summer programs available, may not live in a modest family home in the 200,000 or more; they may live in a trailer and drive for Uber East.
> 
> The affordability of childcare is not an option for many, including myself.
> 
> And I can either accept the _handouts_ or trust myself and dig deep and work for our income. The _handout_ only is an option if one wants to stay in the same place they are in because when you try to make it out, at the bridge crossing over, when you still need help getting to land: that is when the handout gets taken away.
> 
> Please let me assure you my child is safe.
> Please let me assure you I have limits, no child under age five, no child who is sick.
> 
> There is no exception to leaving an unattended child in the car.
> 
> We have all been taught this:
> 
> Working means absent-minded of our family.
> 
> But this is why we work.
> 
> It is essential to see how much an opportunity this is.
> I can not stress how much I am willing to prove Uber Eats Parent-With Child can work responsibly, safely, and proudly.


Hi, been in the delivery world for about 3 years now. I also have a 4yr. Old son that's the size of a 7 yr.old. Lord bless me,lol. Technically your able to bring a passenger with you. The passenger is supposed to stay in the vehicle and not help with the delivery. It's a lot of stuff Walmart can deny you for. If your car is dirty inside and/or out if they smell cigarette smoke they can deny you your order, alcohol,weed smell,drugs etc. All in all it depends on who the employees are at Walmart if they're by the book then you will be denied if you come across one and they're nice enough and let you know but Walmart is like the only one that has these extra rules that we are never told when we're hired, until it's to late so um yea life's a ***** then you gotta deal with Walmart


----------



## mch

Tough crowd on this thread.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

They're dicks about everything. I used to keep my bike in the trunk, some were cool with it and others were always saying something.

They don't want you to have any personal items in YOUR vehicle. No kids, no bikes, no laundry baskets, nothing. It would hurt their image of trying to employ people they aren't suppressing into poverty.


----------



## ColonyMark

I stopped doing Walmart orders a long time ago. I always had to wait at least 15 min every time. Customers didn’t tip very often.
I don’t bring my kids with me. Walmart has this policy to protect themselves against lawsuits. So I doubt they will change.


----------



## ElusiveTrout

I just experienced this and it made me so irate.. ive delivered for a few years for several platforms, never had an issue, I raise my now 7 yr old daughter on my own. Ive delivered countless times for several walmarts Including the one I speak of now.. I was refused a measly 9 dollar delivery because my 7 yr old was in vehicle. I asked why they said store policy, I said I need to see this policy. And asked for management. 2 managers return. They proceed to show me store policy on private cellphone. It states refuse delivery if driver has a baby, Toddler, or young child in vehicle to young to be left unattended. I laughed because there policy is for walmart property. Hence if I need to leave my vehicle to pick up order ect. Walmart can not continue to refuse deliveries under the assumption of leaving child unattended, my daughter has fun delivering with me and meeting people. For walmart to think there policy follows me when I leave there property is Ludacris and obscure. I am not an employee of Walmart, nor an employee of Uber eats im self employed there for how I choose to run my bussiness is my bussiness and for them to assume anything is wrong. I have an internal investigation going thru Uber eats aswell as the Walmart corporation because I asked for an explanation of policy I was not only harassed by security. I was told to get the **** off property by another Walmart employee. 


Sweetlyss said:


> As I am sure most drivers have noticed, the Walmart pick-ups are worth it (yes, even carrying the twenty-four packs of water up flights of stairs).
> 
> However, the associate at one Walmart denied me the right to take a $22 grocery order because I had my 5-year-old son with me. They said it was Walmart policy with Postmates and is still in effect with Uber. I heard the same from another Walmart, and they explained a vehicle accident occurred during delivery while a child was in the car. Walmart can avoid liability by barring parents from having their child in the car.
> 
> The accident is unfortunate. In my perspective, many situations are dangerous for our children, and we accept those situations as a part of life. The internet, playing at a park, taking a field trip, driving two miles away from home is dangerous. On the other hand, ripping the opportunity to provide for our families is the wrong answer.
> 
> When I compare; driving/waiting and transporting food deliveries versus picking up from Walmart along with the pay I earn for each, I am driving less picking up Walmart groceries, and have more money in my wallet.
> 
> This policy needs to go!
> 
> I have driven for a few years, with a child in the car. I have never had a complaint.
> Walmart took a $22 opportunity from me. I thought about all the other parent-with-child drivers who will lose the same.
> 
> I called Walmart.
> 
> The Customer Service line is unaware that Uber works with Walmart and does not have an Uber policy handbook readily available and insisted the policy came from Uber.
> I called Uber and offered my situation, and I was transferred three times before I hung up.
> I emailed Walmart Customer Service, and I have found a Corporate number I plan on calling tomorrow at 8 am.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the information I have found; if you find yourself in the same situation or have time, offer your feedback.
> 
> Walmart Corporate Number
> 
> 479-273-4000
> 
> Walmart Customer Service Number
> 
> 1-800-925-6278
> 
> Walmart Customer Service Email
> 
> Store & Corporate Feedback
> 
> (Select _Walmart Policies_ under Company Feedback and Questions)


----------



## Atavar

Sweetlyss said:


> Well, my car will not say on, without keys so something which can happen in every neighborhood on earth is a possibility, but my child is five and does know how to lock and unlock a door.


I would suggest an auto start that locks the doors when you start the car.


----------

